# new powerbooks tuesday, i can feel it.



## buggerit (Aug 18, 2003)

this time it's for real.  i've consulted the stars, the zodiac, the celestial spheres, the ancient satallites, the heavenly orbs and the sky gods, and the all tell me one thing:

"twinkle twinkle twinkle" (trans. There's new powerbooks tuesday)


----------



## jiomitori (Aug 18, 2003)

na


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 18, 2003)

I just got my PB 12"... No... please... just no...


----------



## buggerit (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MaC hAcKeR _
> *And a preforma 550, cant remember anything about that*


Including how to spell it...


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by buggerit _
> *Including how to spell it... *


 hahaha my spelling sucks... I know...

That thing is an old dinosaur...


----------



## ksv (Aug 18, 2003)

ThinkSecret says the same, and it's probably true. Have you been cheating?


----------



## voice- (Aug 18, 2003)

What? New PBs? So soon? I was expecting them in about a month...oh well, I'll buy if it's new...


----------



## malexgreen (Aug 18, 2003)

I wonder what will be the difference between the new 15" PB and the current Tibooks? If all they do is push out a 1GHz G4 with superdrive and usb2.0, firewire800 in the Alubook formfactor and jack up the price back to $2700.00 range, I'll consider that a ho-hum release.

What would exite me: DVD-RW/CD-RW drive, built-in Bluetooth, built in GPRS for those who want to be truly wireless without the need for Wifi hotspots, twice the battery life as current Ti books with same or greater performance, and a 100GB hard drive. 

Throw in the ability to record video from your TV with your PB without the need to purchase any add-on HW would be an added bonus (or can you do it now?) 

And yes, I WOULD like fries with that


----------



## fryke (Aug 18, 2003)

I see an almost 100% probability that the 15" and 17" PowerBooks are updated tomorrow (well, it's already Tuesday here, so, today...) and about an 80% probability about the new 12" model that is said to be thinner than before.

Rumours are also that the 15" and 17" models are getting 1.3 GHz 7457 processors, so malexgreen: I guess you won't be disappointed that much.


----------



## MrNivit1 (Aug 18, 2003)

whoohoo!! I've been waiting to get a Powerbook sometime this summer... Glad I waited... Sorry for the dumb question, but 7457 = G5 right?


----------



## monktus (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MrNivit1 _
> *Sorry for the dumb question, but 7457 = G5 right? *



Wishful thinking there dude! The 7457 is a G4, one of Motorola's newer ones. Be a while before a PowerBook G5 unfortunately.


----------



## pyroboy (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh Monktus, I hope I can laugh at you tomorrow and say you are wrong, wrong, wrong!

But I have no proof. It would make sense to have Xserves out before PowerBooks. I understand Apple is having a hard time selling them because admins are scared f them. It seems Admins are worried about headcount reductions because the machine does what it promises it can do.

I would like to see the "Year of the PowerBook" feature at least two or three revisions to the line-up. If rumors are believed to be true, the biggest hang-up is Motorola's inability to deliver faster chips as promised.


----------



## monktus (Aug 18, 2003)

I hope so too pyro! I had thought they might appear a bit sooner but doesn't look like it. I think you're right about the XServes, once Apple gets the cooling right for 1U they'd be next I imagine. Would IBM be working on a mobile 970 do you think or will Apple just try and dissapate the extra heat as best they can? There seems to be a difference of opinion on here about how easy it would be to design a PB with a 970. As far as I knew that was the difference between Apple and other laptops - instead of specially designed chips Apple just used slightly slower versions of the standard CPUs? 

But its all  just speculation after all, I just hope I can get enough finance for my new company to get a G5! That would make me a happy bunny.

Off topic but one thing's been annoying me. Why do some people (mostly Windows people it seems) write Mac as MAC, like it's an acronym. I know it's insanely petty but why????


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by monktus _
> *Off topic but one thing's been annoying me. Why do some people (mostly Windows people it seems) write Mac as MAC*


*That bugs the shit outta me...
And I'm sorry i'll have to destroy every powerbook upgrade made... I didn't wait for an upgrade, it was now or never...
EDIT: fixed the quote*


----------



## fryke (Aug 18, 2003)

Well... There's 'Mac' (short for Macintosh) and 'MAC' (short for Media Access Control).

MAC: "On a local area network (LAN) or other network, the MAC (Media Access Control) address is your computer's unique hardware number.  (On an Ethernet LAN, it's the same as your Ethernet address.)  When you're connected to the Internet from your computer (or host as the Internet protocol thinks of it), a correspondence table relates your IP address to your computer's physical (MAC) address on the LAN."

Edit 1: I totally dig how the term 'physical' is used in this definition I've found...

Edit 2: In tech support, the usual answer when asking the customer about the MAC address of his cable modem is: "I'm using Windows." I still haven't found a really cold answer to this one...


----------



## voice- (Aug 18, 2003)

MaC hAcKeR, we warned you, we told you to wait a month...how long did you wait? Not 2 weeks...

Of course, there's always eBay for ya', there you'll find insanely stupid people who'll buy your 12" PB at more than retail cost...


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 18, 2003)

NO NO NO!!! MY POWERBOOK!!!
I'm happy with my PowerBook. What will they add? a 41 GB hard drive and a 900 MHz G4 to it? HOLY CRAP WHAT AN IMPACT!


----------



## Lycander (Aug 18, 2003)

I just want the PB 15" to have that nice new keyboard and I'd be set. Faster and more whizz bang just means hotter machine and shorter battery life.


----------



## Biter of Apples (Aug 19, 2003)

I'm waiting till october for a new PowerBook.  By then, there should be a new 12" model, and Panther installed.  I hope so.
I don't need that extra speed, but I do need an usb2.0-port . I hope the price won't rise too much.  Money doesn't fall out of the sky, you know .


----------



## Koelling (Aug 19, 2003)

wow you're using a performa now and you'll wait till october? that's some true determination. I'm on a iMac 266 and it's been my only computer since I got it new. If nothing comes out today, I may have to buy a 15inch (knowing there are none left) and hope it gets upgraded for me when the new ones are released. I've been happily patient with the speed of this little computer for so long and now I want speed!


----------



## voice- (Aug 19, 2003)

Well? It's getting a long way into tuesday, where are these new PowerBooks?


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by voice- _
> *Well? It's getting a long way into tuesday, where are these new PowerBooks? *


 *whew*


----------



## iMan (Aug 19, 2003)

It's too late now for any updates, if I remember correctly Apple usually update there site with new stuff around noon, but it's now 1.04 p.m. and still nothing.
Guess we have to wait until Apple expo in Paris next month.
He he, it seems like there will never be an update to the 15" powerbook. we'll be waiting for it to the end of days.
I've been waiting for a PowerBook update for what seems like ages but I don't think I'd want to buy one if it's not a G5 processor in it. I don't want to get an G4 powerbook to see Apple launch a G5 PB in January. Maybe I'll just get an powermac G5, but I want a portable. what to do?¿¿?


----------



## Browni (Aug 19, 2003)

I've been putting off buying my ibook for ages now because im waiting for G4 ibooks  im right in saying that they still run on g3's rite? 

**Heres to waiting** // DUM DUM DUM \\**drinks beer **

lol


----------



## iMan (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, I wonder when the iBook is going to move up to a G4 and the PowerBook to a G5. Time will tell.

Viktor


----------



## Lycander (Aug 19, 2003)

It's more like IBM slapping on an Altivec unit to the G3 core as rumored.


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 19, 2003)

No new powerbooks out here today.

Check your Apple store tomorrow. G5 demos will be out there tomorrow, and they will be also purchasable friday.


----------



## ksv (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lycander _
> *It's more like IBM slapping on an Altivec unit to the G3 core as rumored. *



Well, then you basically have a G4. I don't see why IBM would use money on that when Motorola already have the technology, much much cheaper.


----------



## ksv (Aug 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *No new powerbooks out here today.
> 
> Check your Apple store tomorrow. G5 demos will be out there tomorrow, and they will be also purchasable friday.  *



I'm going to an FCP seminar next week, and hoping they've got G5s to try FCP4 and Shake 3 on there


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 19, 2003)

I will be here to try them tomorrow.


----------



## tsizKEIK (Aug 19, 2003)

im movin to sweden in 3-4 days. i hope they have G5s available at apple stores. 
i wanna take a close look at that beast


----------



## fryke (Aug 19, 2003)

Well, I'm in 'tomorrow'-mode now. I guess the PBs will be out by tomorrow. ;-)


----------



## tsizKEIK (Aug 19, 2003)

ive been waitin all summer for new powerbooks.
and with all the new rumours these past few days... it makes me more excited.
but everyday i check the apple site and theres no powerbook update, i get really disappointed.

i hate those rumour sites


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 19, 2003)

What I said of G5s is no rumor. Those will be out there tomorrow (I hope in the morning), and purchaseable in the Apple Stores in Friday. Not Powerbooks though.


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2003)

is it an iphone gia?


----------



## Giaguara (Aug 19, 2003)

no iphone jason  

G5s !!!


----------



## Jason (Aug 19, 2003)

oh oh a new newton too?


----------



## buggerit (Aug 20, 2003)

if new dual g5 powerbooks dont come out tomorrow with up to 4 gb of ram and are 0.8" thick and are actually roll up flexible screens with everlasting kinetic batteries - i'll be disappointed..


----------



## Ripcord (Aug 20, 2003)

If they aren't handing out wads of $100 bills and a free Volkswagen with every purchase of an iPod, I'll be disappointed as well.

...I'm disappointed a lot =)


----------



## Biter of Apples (Aug 20, 2003)

I think it's only a matter of time before Apple makes G5 PB's and G4 iB's.  I buy an G4 PB, because I don't want an early processor)generation. My PB will be an iBook when the iBooks get G4.


----------

